# The risk of ordering boots online



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Glydan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So if I do buy a board, I'm almost certain I'll be getting the package deal on SierraSnowboard, and I'm probably going to order my boots online since a coupon comes along with it.
> 
> ...


The best thing to do is to go to a local shop and try out as many boots as possible. I consider boots to be the most important. Don't skimp out on boots. Pick the boots that fit you the best, no matter how expensive they are. If you got a boot that is not for your foot, it doesn't matter if you have the best board or bindings, your not gonna have fun at all.


----------



## Mutter (Dec 29, 2009)

go to a shop and try on tons of boots, find the brand/size/style that fit you best (NOT LOOK THE BEST) then go buy those online with your coupon.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, fit is key and you need to try them on. Most shops don't carry my size (14) so I'm pretty much screwed cause they will have to order them anyway. I usually risk the online thing and so far I've only had to return a couple things that way. I try to use companies that will pay the return shipping if you are just exchanging.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Glydan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So if I do buy a board, I'm almost certain I'll be getting the package deal on SierraSnowboard, and I'm probably going to order my boots online since a coupon comes along with it.
> 
> ...


if you're shipping and billing address aren't the same plan on having your order put on hold and having to call them. I'm dealing with this right now........paid that extra cash to get them here be4 this weekend, and now it might not happen


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the heads up man! I'll make sure to use a card that has the same shipping and billing address. =)


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

theres a few sites that have awesome return policies(sierra,dogfunk,etc...) so ordering boots online isn't as risky as you may think, as long as you dont mind paying for the cost of shipping items back if they don't fit.


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

return2heaven said:


> theres a few sites that have awesome return policies(sierra,dogfunk,etc...) so ordering boots online isn't as risky as you may think, as long as you dont mind paying for the cost of shipping items back if they don't fit.


I don't recommend this option because 
1. waste of time shipping back and forth for the right boot
2. you pay for the return shipping

What you can do is find the right boot at the store, then purchase them online.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd much rather see you try boots on in the store and buy online after, boots are the most important part of your set-up. When someone goes and buys boots that fit PROPERLY they will try on many many pairs, and leave them on for a little time in the shop, unless you want to sit and ship back boot after boot, you should try on in the store and do it correctly. 

Why waste time not riding because you have to send back and re-order boots?

Edit:


> I don't recommend this option because
> 1. waste of time shipping back and forth for the right boot
> 2. you pay for the return shipping
> 
> What you can do is find the right boot at the store, then purchase them online.


Beat me to it.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

at worst, if they don't fit you can probably get them exchanged.


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

I just got new boots from sierra. Walked into the store and tried on every pair they had in my size. Didn't even look at price, the guy just sized me and pulled every boot they had that fit. I'd put one boot on one foot, then a different boot on the other. I would then stand up see how they felt, leaned into them like I was doing a toe side carve, etc. Whichever boot I liked better, I kept on and put a new boot on my other foot and repeated the process till I tried em all. Then I put the winner on both feet and repeated the process to be sure that one foot didn't differ from the other. 

If i were you I'd also keep an open mind to both boa and speed lacing. My new boots and former boots are both speed lacing and the rentals I've used were boa's. The dual boa is much nicer then the single IMO. However, I found all three types of lacing to be much easier to lace up, get tighter and more consistent then traditional lacing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, if the right boots comes around and it's speed lace or double BOA, I'll definitely be willing to try them on. It just seems that the double BOA is rather expensive, and I'm not not looking to pay more than 150 for the boots.


----------

